# Dual Sim Handy



## AcidBurn2079 (5. November 2009)

Hi @ all,
da ich bald zwei Sim-Karten nutzen werde und keinen Bock auf zwei Handys habe, wollte ich mal fragen, wer schon Erfahrung mit Dual Sim Handys gemacht hat.
Mich würde auch interessieren, ob es ne Alternative gibt, also ob es möglich ist mit nem Adapter oder so zwei Sim-Karten in ein normales Handy zu packen.

Mfg


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (5. November 2009)

Ich kann dir nur einen guten tip geben : "Kauf dir nicht die Dual SIM (E)I-Phone klone aus /Made in China/, die bei Ih!Bäh!Ey! verschachert werden!" Wobei "Made in China" nicht immer unbedingt was schlechtes sein muss...


----------



## nur (6. November 2009)

AcidBurn2079 schrieb:


> ...
> Mich würde auch interessieren, ob es ne Alternative gibt, also ob es möglich ist mit nem Adapter oder so zwei Sim-Karten in ein normales Handy zu packen.
> 
> Mfg



ja,gibt es. allerdings,so weit ich weis ist trotzdem immer nur eine aktiv,aber man kann quasi hin und her wechseln
vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile neue dual sim adapter?!?!


----------



## lazy (6. November 2009)

Einen Adapter gibts jetzt nicht (das ich wüsste) aber ich habe mal ein Handy von Samsung in der Hand gehabt das zwei Sim Karten hatte. Da war an der Seite ein Knopf und man konnte umschalten von einem zum anderen netz. Hat unser Freund Google noch nichts ausgespuckt?

Für die Zwischenzeit kannst du dir ja eine Rufweiterleitung machen...

MfG lazy


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (6. November 2009)

@lazy. Danke für den Tip. Mit dem Samsung kannst du sogar beide Sim-Karten gleichzeitig nutzen . Hab bis jetzt auch nur dieses Handy gefunden, was einigermaßen gescheites ist. Möchte halt gerne wissen, wie so die Sprachquali von den Teilen ist.


----------



## we3dm4n (7. November 2009)

Eine große Auswahl an Dual Sim Handys hat bis jetzt nur China. Da gibt es Massen von Dual Sim, Dual Standby Handys, auch mit sehr guter Qualität bzw. Verarbeitung.

Leute die hier schreiben: Chinaschrott hatten wahrscheinlich noch nie eins in der Hand und agumentieren aufgrund von Vorurteilen oder haben einfach mal einen Griff ins Klo bei einem Chinahandy gemacht. Wenn man sich aber richtig informiert passiert sowas NICHT. Ich habe schon mehrere Chinahandys hier und die Funktionen, sowie das Design sind echt super. Dual Sim (Dual Standby -> beide Karten sind gleichzeitig aktiv/erreichbar) funktioniert bei allen, die es unterstützen.

Ein seriöser Shop:
fastcardtech.com

Forum für weitere Fragen und einem großen Archiv an Testberichten von Usern:
chinamobiles.org


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (7. November 2009)

@ we3dm4n:
Danke schon mal. Hab mir das Forum mal angesehen und festgestellt, dass diese Chinahandys nichts für mich sind. Allein wenn ich mir den Support anschaue. Außerdem wenn ich es als Fimenhandy nutzen möchte und ein Kunde mich auf mein IPhone anspricht, na den rest kannst du dir ja denken. Denn versuch mal zu erklären, dass du das nicht gekauft hast weil es wie ein IPhone aussieht sondern weil du ein Handy mit Dual Sim Funktion brauchst.

Gibts denn keinen anderen Anbieter, außer Samsung, der ein Dual sim Handy anbietet??


----------



## totovo (7. November 2009)

schau mal hier: 
CECT Dual Sim Handys - DHL Express. Jetzt Kaufen! CECT-SHOP

auch ein sehr seriöser shop!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> schau mal hier:
> CECT Dual Sim Handys - DHL Express. Jetzt Kaufen! CECT-SHOP
> 
> auch ein sehr seriöser shop!



der linkt zeigt nen weisen Bildschirm


warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine Große Karte und packst alles da drauf


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (7. November 2009)

Und wie ist die Quali von diesen CECT Handys???


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (7. November 2009)

Mal abgesehen von Quali, hast du dir mal die Versandkosten angeguckt. Hinzu kommen noch 19% Märchensteuer. Da hol ich mir dann lieber ein Samsung


----------



## totovo (7. November 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> der linkt zeigt nen weisen Bildschirm
> 
> 
> warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine Große Karte und packst alles da drauf


also bei mir funktioniert der Link


AcidBurn2079 schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Quali von diesen CECT Handys???



Also das was ich heute bekommen habe ist sehr gut verarbeitet und der Funktionsumfang ist echt klasse...
und den Lieferumfang bekommst du sonst auch nicht!


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (7. November 2009)

@ totovo: kannst dich ja in ner Woche nochmal melden, ob du immer noch so zufrieden mit dem Handy bist. Welches hast denn geholt??? Schon damit telefoniert???


----------



## totovo (7. November 2009)

AcidBurn2079 schrieb:


> @ totovo: kannst dich ja in ner Woche nochmal melden, ob du immer noch so zufrieden mit dem Handy bist. Welches hast denn geholt??? Schon damit telefoniert???



Handyuhr CECT W08 - DHL Express. Jetzt Kaufen! | CECT-SHOP.com - 84,99 EUR
schau mal in den Bilder thread da hab ich noch zwei Bilder reingestellt!

Das ist zwar was anderes als du haben möchtest aber ich denke die dürften sich qualitativ und ausstattungsmäßig nicht so unterscheiden!

also mit dem Ding kann man sehr gut telefonieren!
Ich muss mir nur noch mal nen anderes Haedset dazu kaufen, da diese nicht bei mir hält!


----------



## zwergi (15. November 2009)

ich habe einen und bei mir sind beide sims aktiv...nur bei anrufe und so muss ich vorher wählen, welche sim verwendet werdensoll!! ich finde es eig. praktisch..


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

Ich würd mir gerne auch eine DUAL Sim Handy holen. Damit ich die Arbeitssim und die Privatsim in einem Handy hab. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Darf auch gerne aus China sein.

Jedoch muss ich auch schreiben. Mein Arbeitskollege hat sich bei Ebay so ein Teil gekauft. Leider wurde dies beim Zoll zur Verschrottung gegeben, da es dem Iphone ähnlich sieht! Was eigentlich nicht stimmt. Es war viel kleiner und hatte einen Alu Zierrahmen. Naja ärgerlich. Geld umsonst bezahlt...


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (18. November 2009)

Hab eigentlich bis jetzt nur das Samsung SGH-D980 DuoS Black bei amazon gefunden, bei dem ich sagen würde, ich bekomme auch was für mein Geld.
Bei den China Handys hat man keine Garantie und nichts. Und wesentlich preiswerter sind die auch nicht.


----------



## CrazyBanana (18. November 2009)

Mein vater hat dass samsung d-600 heißt glaub ich so. 
Slider, 3.2mp cam glaub sogar micro sd steckplatz. Funktioniert wunderbar mit 2sims auch sehr leicht zu bediemen.
Einziger nachteil:akku hält höchstens 1nen tag
preis: vor 1/2 jahr ca. 200€ (offen)


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (19. November 2009)

hi Dual SIM Karte - Dual SIM Card Adapter Simore kenne mich da aber net aus 

Dual-SIM-Handy ? Wikipedia


----------



## Master451 (19. November 2009)

also ich hab für meine Mutter ein Samsung B5702 gekauft, verrichtet zuverlässig seinen Dienst...
es ist, wie die ganze DUOS-Reihe, ein auf Business ausgelegtes Handy, hat zwar in Sachen Verbindungen nicht so viel zu bieten (kein UMTS, WLAN), aber ne 3MP-Kamera und n recht schönes großes Display. Für die beiden SIM-Karten lassen sich unter anderem auch getrennt Einstellungen festlegen (Klingeltöne etc.), auch z.b. Hauptsim nach Uhrzeit auswählen und sowas. Vor dem Anruf wählt man dann mit ner seitlichen Taste die SIM-Karte aus, ist nach kurzer Lernphase ziemlich einleuchtend

Nachteil von Dual Sim ist die etwas kürzere Akkulaufzeit, bedingt durch das gleichzeitige Standby beider SIM-Karten. 

bei den chinesischen Geräten würde ich eher vorsichtig sein, die kosten zwar mehr als halb so viel wie ein Samsung-DuoS-Modell, aber deren Qualität, auch in Sachen Sprachqualität, Verarbeitung etc. dürfte an etablierte Handy-Hersteller nicht ranreichen


----------



## we3dm4n (19. November 2009)

Wenn du nicht hören willst. Kauf dir doch diesen überteuerten Samsungschrott. Nein, ich sage das nicht einfach so...mein letztes Samsung Handy ist durchgebrochen -> SGH-X820
und man durfte noch nicht mal JAVA-Apps von Drittanbietern installieren...Samsung möchte schließlich alle verkaufen, damit sie nochmal schön Gewinn machen. Das bezieht sich nur auf die Handys. Die Bildschirme etc. von denen sind echt TOP!

Ich habe geschrieben "wenn man sich richtig informiert, dann macht man bei den Chinahandys auch keinen Griff ins Klo". Im chinamobiles.org-Forum steht oft genug, dass diese Pseudo-Iphone Klone vorne und hinten nichts taugen, weil sie veraltet, überteuert und schlecht verarbeitet sind. Kauft man bei den richtigen, dann kriegt man auch was für sein Geld.


----------

